# Paint Codes for MF88



## johnnyo (Apr 23, 2011)

Can anyone help me with paint codes Red & Grey for MF88??
thanks in advance


----------



## johnnyo (Apr 23, 2011)

Hmmmm, wrong forum?????????


----------

